# Kann man seelengebundenes verzaubern ?



## Dantur (24. September 2008)

Hey ... kann ich meine, an mich seelengebundenen Items, von jemand anderen verzaubern lassen?
Wenn ja, wie ?

Dantur


----------



## spectrumizer (24. September 2008)

Ins Handelsfenster unten reinlegen.


----------



## VanilleTeufel (29. September 2008)

Die Seelengebundenen Sachen werden Automatisch in das unterste Feld (Nicht gehandelt) gelegt.
Dort kannst du sie dann wie gewohnt verzaubern.


----------



## Freches Franzoeschen (5. Oktober 2008)

Kann man seelengebundene Gegenstände eigentlich entzaubern lassen oder ist das garnicht möglich ?=S


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Freches schrieb:


> Kann man seelengebundene Gegenstände eigentlich entzaubern lassen oder ist das garnicht möglich ?=S


Wen du verzi bist schon^^ anders glaube ich nicht oder geht das auch per handelsfenster? denke nicht ne


----------



## Ollimua (6. Oktober 2008)

nee, übers Handelsfenster geht es nicht. Musst schon selbst VZ sein. Deswegen sind auch alle meine Twinks VZ, um aus den Questitems auch noch was ruas zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

